# Reusing Substrate (Eco Complete?)



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

The Eco will eventually make its way to the surface. So if you don’t want to see it, then don’t use it and get some more BDBS.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Nlewis said:


> The Eco will eventually make its way to the surface. So if you don’t want to see it, then don’t use it and get some more BDBS.


Thanks. I have enough to just reuse the old by itself and if I did sand I will use it alone also. I mostly wanting to make sure that I won't get any algae blooms/ammonia spikes/etc from reusing the old substrate. I have seen several people say Eco Complete is inert so if that is what it is I would think I would be OK...?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

AutumnSun said:


> Thanks. I have enough to just reuse the old by itself and if I did sand I will use it alone also. I mostly wanting to make sure that I won't get any algae blooms/ammonia spikes/etc from reusing the old substrate. I have seen several people say Eco Complete is inert so if that is what it is I would think I would be OK...?


It’s lava rock, so yes it’s inert. I dont believe what they state saying it has nutrients available to plants. It does however have the ability to soak up ferts for plants to use later on.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I love Eco-Complete and yeah...it's just crushed lava rock. Unless something was added to it...there's no nutrients in the substrate and if it's old...anything that was in there is likely long gone anyways. I'd reuse it for sure. I was going to buy some more for my new tank but I found a much better deal on straight up lava rock sand that's not marketed towards the aquarium hobby which means much less $$$. As we all know...you can buy pool sand at Lowe's for a few bucks for 50#. Throw 20# in a bag with the word aquarium on it and sell it at the LFS and the price triples for half the amount.


----------

